# 1980 Shopsmith Mark 5



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_12 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a beginner pen turner and I just got a kit from WoodCraft with a mandral in it.
I have a 1980 Shopsmith Mark 5 and I do not know if my mandrel will work with the lathe attached to it. Does anybody have any answers????


----------



## bradbn4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It can - you might need the adapter - or run of the jacobs chuck - PSI is where I picked up my adapter for the shopsmith.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKM-CL.html

The above link has a good photo of the adapter - in a pinch the jacobs chuck can be used - but there might be some wobble.

Bradbn4 - from Colorado


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_12 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Robert Taylor (Oct 31, 2008)

you can use the shopsmith 1/4" router chuck to hold your mandrel. that would leave the drill chuck free for drilling. if your mandrel would wobble in the drill chuck i would toss it as it would not be any good for drilling. FWIW


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_12 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Wrenchforhire (Dec 18, 2015)

I use the mandrel that Brad has the link for, so far so good.  PSI also has other adapters to go from the shopsmith 5/8" shaft to a threaded adapter to install a jaw chuck on also.

John


----------

